# KKT - Konekt Limited



## System (8 August 2010)

Konekt Limited (KKT) provides workplace health solutions, focusing on helping organisations minimise the impact of workplace injury and related workplace costs. These include pre-employment screening, occupational health, safety, training, incident management, return to work services and job redeployment.

http://www.konekt.com.au


----------



## greggles (17 August 2018)

Konekt Limited on the move after announcing their FY18 financial results.

Highlights:

Underlying Revenue up 67% to $88.9 million including 9 months contribution from Mission Providence acquisition

Underlying EBITDA up 56% to $9.1 million ($5.8 million FY17)

Underlying EPS before amortisation up 20% to 6.1cps (5.1cps in FY17)

Final dividend declared of 1.0 cps fully franked, (0.75 cps fully franked in FY17)
Five year performance:







The Konekt Limited market cap is only around $40 million. If they can continue to keep up this kind of revenue and EBITDA growth KKT could represent real value at current prices.

The share price is currently 37c, up 15.62% on yesterday's close.


----------



## barney (17 August 2018)

greggles said:


> Konekt Limited on the move after announcing their FY18 financial results.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ...




Interesting Numbers … Thanks for the heads up Greg.


----------



## System (24 December 2019)

On December 23rd, 2019, Konekt Limited (KKT) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between KKT and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in KKT by Advanced Personnel Management International Pty Ltd.


----------

